# 26.5" saugeye!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I got out to a local lake and caught 14 saugeyes sunday night. the smallest was 16" and the biggest was 26.5" toad. all where caught on a 5.5" suspending rouge. I was checked by a park ranger for fishing license and he even checked all my fish to make sure they were all 15". great to see them checking! water temp was 45 degrees. I had a blast!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

nice fish man,Glad there startin to warm up for u! And what a PIG! Congrats!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch! Any idea what that pig weighed? Gomnna be tough to beat that one.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Real nice fish Shane, real nice. I just mite have to slack off of my honey hole and try yours.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!!! That one is a " HAWGEYE"


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice fish. 

Promag


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

great catch...not only a hawg but you definitiely have things figured out to catch all those saugeye. Kudos to you for figuring them out.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are some beauties! Nice pig!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats on a great outing and a real hog. Been waiting for a post from you. You usually are banging some nice fish.


----------



## cj283401 (Oct 18, 2011)

Have not seen a catch like that for awhile. Great Job!


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Super nice! Wish I had a day like that. Congrats!


----------

